# Any knitting groups in St. Petersburg, FL?



## Wanderingfoot (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm wondering if there are any knitting groups in my area - just a group that gets together to 'stitch and bitch' and help each other? The yarn shops, here, come and go, and even the local senior center doesn't have anything going. On my first project (a scarf) I didn't know how to bind off so I stood in one of the yarn aisles at JoAnne's with this 9 ft. scarf wrapped around my arm until someone came along that could show me how to do this - not a salesperson in sight who knew anything. Thankfully I discovered YouTube and I've progressed. So....any groups out there?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube has "bailed me out" a few times!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

You can try at the Flying Needles in Bellaire Bluffs. A nice LYS with some classes. I think it has a weekly gathering of knitters and crocheters.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not in St Pete, but one of the groups I enjoy meets at Panera. The manager at our local Panera has remarked that there are craft groups -- knitting, crochet, beads, etc. -- that meet at various Paneras around the country. If there is one close by, go in at a convenient time for you, ask the people there, and if they don't know of a group just sit down and do you craft in public. You would be surprised how many people that will come to you and inquire. You will find like-minded people, and start your own group.

p.s. Panera people are friendly, the shops have a/c and comfortable chairs :lol: :lol: AND fine coffee, tea, etc.


----------



## Kansasknitter (Jan 12, 2013)

What a great idea about Panera Bread thank you! I never thought of starting my own group and Panera always has such a calm pleasant atmosphere. Perfect


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Give it a try. We have been meeting for about 5 yrs at Panera. Some of the original ladies are still in the group, and we are always welcoming new people to the group. Usually about 10 show up every week, but not always the same 10. 

ENJOY. If one time of a day doesn't gather into a group, try another. You may be able to put up an announcement, too.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

just checked the Pinellas Public Library Cooperative calendar listing for St Pete
Mirror Lake Branch has a Needle Craft Club which meets the 2nd and 4th Saturday of each month from 1pm-3pm. All needle crafts and all skills welcome
South Branch has a South Branch Knitting Guild every Thursday at 11am. All crafters with all level skills welcome.
Mirror Lake is located at 280 5th St North
South Community Library is located at 2300 Roy Hanna Dr S.
There are quite a few groups meeting in Clearwater, Largo and Dunedin check on Ravelry you could find listings there


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I belong to two groups that also meet at local Paneras. Great place to knit.


----------



## Wanderingfoot (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, thank you so much! I didn't know where to start. I'm going to check all this out. I live near Tyrone Mall so some of these places are real close. I'll pull up Ravelry, too.
Again, thanks!
Ashley


----------

